

Get rid of all the boring git commit messages like 'small fix' - gianlucaguarini
https://github.com/GianlucaGuarini/cmt

======
holyjaw
Guys... I think this is supposed to be a jokey proof of concept. Lighten up...

------
mcmillion
This is far worse.

~~~
alialkhatib
Agreed. This makes it easier for programmers who write bad commit messages to
hide in plain sight with messages that might look (at a very cursory glance)
like they're substantive.

I'd rather have a tool that automatically caught every commit with an
unsubstantial message and notified me that I might need to remind that
programmer to be more descriptive with their commit messages. Even better if
it provided a "wall of shame" of programmers in a repo to make them feel bad
about writing unhelpful messages. That might get too simplistic (commit
message quality doesn't correlate perfectly with length), but the point
remains that I don't want to make it easier for them to replace trash with
less obvious trash.

~~~
informatimago
Indeed, it's totally useless (and can even be considered harmful ie. worse
than 'small fixes').

What such a tool could do is to scan the diffs, and elabotate automatically an
summary in English of the changes made.

~~~
yohanatan
That's actually what I expected this to be before clicking the link. Oh well,
one can hope.

~~~
gianlucaguarini
Sometimes in a git project there are self explanatory changes that may not
require a commit message (ex 'Update README.md').

'cmt' it's not a replacement for the normal git commit workflow it's just an
extra tool that should not be abused but it may result useful when your push
doesn't need any special explanation.

Here you can see some examples of git commit messages on real world
applications that might have been replaced by a 'cmt' commit:

\- backbone
[https://github.com/jashkenas/backbone/commit/49123e9ab1d2ef5...](https://github.com/jashkenas/backbone/commit/49123e9ab1d2ef5b20ce57d2829c37659e7ed8b7)
('Don't be clever')

\- angularjs
[https://github.com/angular/angular.js/commit/5533e48dead5cff...](https://github.com/angular/angular.js/commit/5533e48dead5cff3107e72ee80bf0f19df77c1e9)
('work in progress')

\- emberjs
[https://github.com/emberjs/ember.js/commit/0f50e9564c04bc641...](https://github.com/emberjs/ember.js/commit/0f50e9564c04bc641e90330fbfed3c6efe5fef9a)
('more goodness')

\- django
[https://github.com/django/django/commit/3e2edad9c7c6b980bbc1...](https://github.com/django/django/commit/3e2edad9c7c6b980bbc182e9b7569138d1c70a3b)
('Missed one')

\- gcc
[https://github.com/mirrors/gcc/commit/adfbb67780c49a809d26bd...](https://github.com/mirrors/gcc/commit/adfbb67780c49a809d26bd3ed211427700e018ac)
('Adjust')

Thanks anyway for your precious feedback

~~~
yohanatan
I actually still disagree that those [cute comments] should be replaced by
[machine-generated] cute quotes. If one has trouble expressing what is really
going on, then she should think harder and/or consult a
dictionary/thesaurus/etc until she can compose a message that is truly
descriptive. I could do so for the messages above but it's a rather pointless
exercise at this point. [Also, one should use 'git rebase -i' for squashing
fixups].

Whatever the case, the point still remains that a semantically-aware comment
generator would be far better than both of these options.

~~~
gianlucaguarini
Maybe I can enhance the script. What do you mean with "semantically aware"
comments? Could you provide an example? Thanks

